# Did a little



## carver (Mar 21, 2016)

B/W of my latest project,a roof over my fire pit


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice job Jerry.  Love the wheels in the gables!  You got that hillside looking good!


----------



## carver (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks Dennis,now for a BBQ shed


----------



## BERN (Mar 22, 2016)

That is a nice setup!


----------



## carver (Mar 22, 2016)

*Here is a*

color pic.


----------



## Rick Carter (Mar 22, 2016)

Great spot to relax.


----------



## mlbfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice, only thing missing in that pic is my lounge chair


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Mar 25, 2016)

Dang Jerry, Is that a Bear Cub in the first picture??  I love your place!!


----------



## carver (Mar 25, 2016)

Meriwether_Stalker22 said:


> Dang Jerry, Is that a Bear Cub in the first picture??  I love your place!!



It a piece of Corian from a countertop sink cut out I cut into the shape of a cub,we do have bear around though,thanks for the kind words


----------

